# Nikon announces partnership with Profoto and Nissin.



## Chaitanya (Nov 13, 2021)

Nikon partners with Nissin, Profoto for future collaboration on speedlights, studio lighting gear


Nikon doesn't specifically mention any future products, but does state the collaboration with Nissin and Profoto will 'increase reliable options for Nikon camera users, expanding possibilities for imaging expression'




www.dpreview.com


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Nov 15, 2021)

I haven't used ether of these. I was wanting 'a' speed light for my Zed bodies, but these look a bit overkill when all I am after is a catch light or gentle fill light for wildlife.


----------

